# Other Companies ?



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Does any other companies make shotgun/rifle over/unders other than Savage or Remington ? Would like to find a 20 gauge/223 .........Thanks..........Rich


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Don't shoot me if I am wrong, my memory is bad, but I think Ithaca made a over under rifle / shotgun. I never owned one and not sure of ga/cal but seems I do remember seeing a few at gun shows.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

If I remember correctly, pretty sure I saw a Baikal chambered in a 20ga/and .223 o.u.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Rich, let's hook up next time there is a gun show in the area. Me and Jed were at the Medina show a few weeks ago. We should have called you. Is yer cell number still the same?

Al


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Same number Worm. Baikal is part of Remington now.Talked to some gun shops about them and they said they are junk. Found a Savage 20/223 new at GunsAmerica.com for $599 so that might be my route. Thanks guys..Rich


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

RichsFishin said:


> Same number Worm. Baikal is part of Remington now.Talked to some gun shops about them and they said they are junk. Found a Savage 20/223 new at GunsAmerica.com for $599 so that might be my route. Thanks guys..Rich


so does that mean Remington are junk now too.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Now I've never shot a baikal, but I know they have some pretty loyal followers, and the one I held seemed way over built for what it was. Very solid and shouldered well. A gander here in town has had it for quite awhile. If you haven't held/seen one it might be worthwhile. I've considered it every time I looked at it. Seemed like it would be a fun combo. Of course you can't go wrong with the savage. I had, at one time, a .22L/20 ga combo in a savage. Still wish I had that gun. They command a high price at shows now.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Just was saying what I heard about the over/unders made by Remington/Baikal. This came from Fin Feather Fur and The Gun Shop here in Medina. I have a Remington and love it. Sorry for how it came out.......Rich


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

worminator said:


> Hey Rich, let's hook up next time there is a gun show in the area. Me and Jed were at the Medina show a few weeks ago. We should have called you. Is yer cell number still the same?
> 
> Al


Next gun show: Feb 16-17 Medina, Medina County Fairgrounds, Conrad & Dowdell Gun Shows


----------



## barefoot boy (Mar 7, 2005)

RichsFishin said:


> Just was saying what I heard about the over/unders made by Remington/Baikal. This came from Fin Feather Fur and The Gun Shop here in Medina. I have a Remington and love it. Sorry for how it came out.......Rich


Not to say this was the case at the Fin, I really like the people there, but sometimes shops diss a manufacturer because they have a falling out with them.
For example, a gun shop in a west suburb of Cleveland, back in the 70s, was saying that Weatherby, among some others, was junk and the cheap imports they sold, instead, were great quality. It turns out that they had far exceeded their credit limit, with them, and were so slow on paying their bill, they had to put up the money, up front, to get any Weatherbys.
A lot of people like the Baikal shotguns. 
check this link for info on shotguns. There is a section for Baikal guns, specifically.
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/index.php?sid=1f2b3e9370d1a53994874ba380a28006


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I love my old stevens 22/410 over and under. Im pretty sure Stevens was a Sears brand gun (or the cheap brand of Savage). A lot of people will tell you that certain brands of rifles/guns will not get the job done, but with practice, practice and the right ammo you will be surprised how your opinion on a gun will change. I hated my 870 slug gun for the first couple of years, but after trial and error it is my go to hunting gun.


----------



## barefoot boy (Mar 7, 2005)

oucat said:


> I love my old stevens 22/410 over and under. Im pretty sure Stevens was a Sears brand gun (or the cheap brand of Savage). A lot of people will tell you that certain brands of rifles/guns will not get the job done, but with practice, practice and the right ammo you will be surprised how your opinion on a gun will change. I hated my 870 slug gun for the first couple of years, but after trial and error it is my go to hunting gun.


Stevens was a brand with Savage. The Sears models were JC Higgins and Ted Williams. Some of the guns made for Sears were made by Savage and Stevens.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have shot both rifles and shotguns from baikal, and been pleased with both. I have heard differing stories about the Remington/Baikal connection. Some say remington is contracting Baikal for their Spartan line, others say Rem bought Baikal because Baiakl's over/unders were unercutting Rem's market share. Only hearsay.

Huntinbull


----------

